# Why we don't have a coffee table........*Video*



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

These two are nutz...it's too cold for them to want to do this outside...so they decided to rough house inside today.....





In the very end you see Ella get "hurt"...she's a total drama queen..really she's fine 

Here are a few pics too.....


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

"This is a private video..." 

C'mon! I was gonna watch that...


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for lookin!!!


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Love the pictures, Ella looks huge suddenly! She reminds me so much of Angel, too! Petite, and beautiful!

But, but, but....the video is on private


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Okay..sorry----try it now


----------



## ara28 (Feb 18, 2008)

harrise said:


> "This is a private video..."
> 
> C'mon! I was gonna watch that...


yeah! what's up with that SDO?  I was going to watch it too! 

The pics with Ella and Otis laying together are just way too cute! That last one looks like Otis is thinking 'don't worry ella, I gotcha!'


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

So cute those 2 together! The vid cracked me up..

Otis is quite gentle with her for his size...What a man.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

sweetttttt.. love the video and the pics sugah!!!


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh my goodness, that video is adorable!!! 

Ella is just gorgeous, I love the height on her...and Otis is so gentle. I love how Ella tries to play 'tag' with him(and does the zoomies around the house)...she would fit in quite well here.....don't look here if she goes missing


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks! Ella and Ridik could get together and squeal about everything. He screams if a pillow falls on him. It's almost gotten to the "cry wolf" point now.


----------



## ara28 (Feb 18, 2008)

Great video! She sure is a jumping bean!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

HAHA..thanks everyone--thought you'd like it lol


Rough_Collies2008 said:


> ..she would fit in quite well here.....don't look here if she goes missing


 I won't look at your house first...I'll go to Shaina's and THEN your house 



harrise said:


> Thanks! Ella and Ridik could get together and squeal about everything. He screams if a pillow falls on him. It's almost gotten to the "cry wolf" point now.


haha--it's funny 'cause when she cries Otis stops--like she knows how to control him 
lol--thats a sled dog for you


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


>


Oh my goodness, just look at that smushy face!! I love it! All the pictures are great and Ella is growing like a weed. And the video reminded me of Max and Payton so much, only Max wishes he had Ella's speed, agility, and grace.


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> http://i267
> [IMG]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3200/3150878250_bc83580145.jpg?v=0
> 
> Thanks for lookin!!!


C'mon this picture is adorable. This is way too cute. 

Love the WWF wrestling video!

Maureen


----------



## Stitch (Nov 1, 2007)

I never get tired of lookin at your pack Shug! Nice vid!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

volleyballgk said:


> Oh my goodness, just look at that smushy face!! I love it! All the pictures are great and Ella is growing like a weed. And the video reminded me of Max and Payton so much, only Max wishes he had Ella's speed, agility, and grace.


hehe--I love smoosh face  
Max I am sure is far from Ella's speed agility and grace lol


LuvmyRotti said:


> C'mon this picture is adorable. This is way too cute.
> 
> Love the WWF wrestling video!
> 
> Maureen


Hey Maureen!! nice to see ya! 
It's always a wrestling match around here lol



Stitch said:


> I never get tired of lookin at your pack Shug! Nice vid!


Thank you Stitch!!


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

"this video is no longre available"... it says.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

naoki said:


> "this video is no longre available"... it says.


 WHAT??? 

hmmmm...... here's the direct link...try it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yfGG3o_11Q


anyone else having trouble seeing it??


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

So cute!

The vid worked fine for me.


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


>


AWW! He's hugging his little sister  That's so cute. 

The video worked fine for me too.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

SDO, great video. Otis really is amazing with Ella.  Like everyone has said, she's really getting big. 

I absolutely love the 2 pics of them lying together.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

We don't have one for the very same reason Shug! great vid! and great pics of the two of them.


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> WHAT???
> 
> hmmmm...... here's the direct link...try it
> 
> ...


Now it worked! Awesome! It just made me wanna get Lennox a little sister.

-n


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

They are just so cute together!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Dieselsmama said:


> We don't have one for the very same reason Shug! great vid! and great pics of the two of them.


HAHA..wait 2 more days and see what you've got 


naoki said:


> Now it worked! Awesome! It just made me wanna get Lennox a little sister.
> 
> -n


YAY!! Glad it worked--Lennox needs a little sister---these big ones are pretty gentle on little girls 



Jen D said:


> They are just so cute together!


Thank you I think so too!! 



Renoman said:


> SDO, great video. Otis really is amazing with Ella. Like everyone has said, she's really getting big.
> 
> I absolutely love the 2 pics of them lying together.


Thanks Reno---he's a great boy I tell ya


----------



## readerchick87 (Oct 23, 2008)

I love Otis' big floppy face.








it looks like he is saying "why you looking at my woman" heheh


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Sug that is too adorable! I love how bouncy she is.  I bet he gets a lot more exercise now trying to keep up with her! It scares me seeing Otis' huge mouth around her neck! LOL But what a gentle giant he is. And those pics are great. Do they sleep together like that a lot, with his arm around her? It makes me  I


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

hahahahahaha this play session looks all too FAMILIAR!

Rinaldo (the pup) tugs on Chloes wrinkles constantly, and Chloe gently mouths him.

I loved the video!!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

All of it is just too adorable!!


----------



## BoGs (Dec 18, 2008)

readerchick87 said:


> I love Otis' big floppy face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's adorable ... what breed is otis?


----------



## kerribears retriever crew (Jan 16, 2009)

Your Mastiff is very handsome!
We own 2 girls and LOVE our BIG kids.
Love the video.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

readerchick87 said:


> it looks like he is saying "why you looking at my woman" heheh


I was thinking more like "Nobody messes with my little sister!"

She'll never get a date with a big brother like that...

...then again that's probably a good thing


----------



## Snoppykins (Dec 19, 2008)

I saw it, worked fine for me 

I love how the smaller dog is the one making all the noise hehe


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Chrissy, whenever I see that you have posted pics I am so happy. Otis is so great with her. You KNOW she is getting in lots of little nips at him and he just loves it! Abbey's laugh is wonderful! Nuthin like a child's laugh to make ya smile.

I love the picture of them laying together but I gotta tell ya, my all time favorite is in your sig. That has to be a picture for a book about Mastiffs. I makes one wonder what is going on it that little mind of hers...

Keep posting those photos...Ella is getting so big...and leggy. Otis is going to have his hands full soon.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you everyone!! 


MyCharlie said:


> Sug that is too adorable! I love how bouncy she is. I bet he gets a lot more exercise now trying to keep up with her! It scares me seeing Otis' huge mouth around her neck! LOL But what a gentle giant he is. And those pics are great. Do they sleep together like that a lot, with his arm around her? It makes me I


Thanks Sam!! He's super Gentle with her...I wish he'd be a little rougher to show her who's boss lol
I do see him with his arm around her quite a bit....but I think it's because she can't escape 


BoGs said:


> that's adorable ... what breed is otis?


He's an 18 month old English mastiff



alphadoginthehouse said:


> Chrissy, whenever I see that you have posted pics I am so happy. Otis is so great with her. You KNOW she is getting in lots of little nips at him and he just loves it! Abbey's laugh is wonderful! Nuthin like a child's laugh to make ya smile.
> 
> I love the picture of them laying together but I gotta tell ya, my all time favorite is in your sig. That has to be a picture for a book about Mastiffs. I makes one wonder what is going on it that little mind of hers...
> 
> Keep posting those photos...Ella is getting so big...and leggy. Otis is going to have his hands full soon.


Thank you--glad to make you happy 
Abby will laugh at them all day long--sometimes she gets them going just so she can laugh at them haha
That is my favorite pic of them, too--I don't ever wanna get rid of it 
Oh..and otis already has his paws full with this little girl--she's a little pistol


----------

